# GeForce GTX295 SLI erreicht über 32K im 3DMark Vantage



## xTc (23. Dezember 2008)

*GeForce GTX295 SLI erreicht über 32K im 3DMark Vantage*

*Nachdem Nvidia die Spezifkationen zur neuen Dual-GPU-Karte bekannt gegeben hat, tauchen immer mehr neue Benchmarks in Netz auf. Diesmal fanden 3DMark Vantage-Ergebnisse eines SLI-Gespanns  aus zwei GTX295 den Weg ins Netz.*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Satte 32.573 Punkte waren im Performance-Level drin.
Der Rest des Systems bestand aus einem _Core i9-965XE_ der auf einem _Rampage II Extreme_ auf _4190MHz_ getaktet wurde, zwei _GTX295_ und _3x 1GB Ram_ die mit _1.000MHz bei CL8-8-8-21_ liefen.

Quelle:

*GeForce GTX 295 SLI hit over 32K in 3DMark Vantage - VR-Zone IT & Lifestyle Forum!*

*nVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 寫真搶先看! - 卡類特區 Interface -  XFastest Media & Forum*


----------



## Der Dudelsack (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GeForce GTX295 SLI erreicht über 32K im 3DMark Vantage*

Juhu erster.
Die Punktzahl nenn ich mal beachtlich!!!!


----------



## push@max (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GeForce GTX295 SLI erreicht über 32K im 3DMark Vantage*

Für mich ist mittlerweile die Spiele-Leistung wichtiger...trotzdem ist das Ergebnis beachtlich.


----------



## xTc (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GeForce GTX295 SLI erreicht über 32K im 3DMark Vantage*



push@max schrieb:


> Für mich ist mittlerweile die Spiele-Leistung wichtiger...trotzdem ist das Ergebnis beachtlich.



Vorallem glaube ich, da ist noch ordentlich was drin. Die CPU läuft "nur" auf 4,2GHz und die Karten sind bestimmt auch noch nicht unter LN². 

35K sollten machbar sein. 

Gruß


----------



## Der Dudelsack (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GeForce GTX295 SLI erreicht über 32K im 3DMark Vantage*

Die OC-Profis werden da sehr viel rausholen


----------



## push@max (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GeForce GTX295 SLI erreicht über 32K im 3DMark Vantage*



xTc schrieb:


> Vorallem glaube ich, da ist noch ordentlich was drin. Die CPU läuft "nur" auf 4,2GHz und die Karten sind bestimmt auch noch nicht unter LN².
> 
> 35K sollten machbar sein.
> 
> Gruß



Sicherlich ist bei dem Treiber auch noch einiges drin.


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GeForce GTX295 SLI erreicht über 32K im 3DMark Vantage*

 hammer ergebniss, wenn die leistung in spielen auch so hoch ist
denke auch, wie meine vorredner, dass man noch mehr machen kann


----------



## der8auer (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GeForce GTX295 SLI erreicht über 32K im 3DMark Vantage*

Der Aktuelle Rekord liegt ja bei ~36k. Bin mal gespannt was da noch zu machen ist.


----------



## xTc (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GeForce GTX295 SLI erreicht über 32K im 3DMark Vantage*



der8auer schrieb:


> Der Aktuelle Rekord liegt ja bei ~36k. Bin mal gespannt was da noch zu machen ist.



Genau, ist die Frage in wie weit das Speicherinterface und der Speicher selbst hier die GTX295 beinträchtigen.



Gruß


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GeForce GTX295 SLI erreicht über 32K im 3DMark Vantage*



push@max schrieb:


> Für mich ist mittlerweile die Spiele-Leistung wichtiger



dito

mfg


----------



## Jayhawk (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GeForce GTX295 SLI erreicht über 32K im 3DMark Vantage*

Ok, 3d  mark vantage, Ich denke darüber lässt streiten. man kann 17000 Puknte ereichen und hatten trotzdem weniger fps als ein 12000der pc. Trotzdem sind 32 k nicht schlecht, aber ich meine dieser rekord wurde von einem core2 System mit zwei hd 4870 x2 schon getoppt.
Na ja neue grakas und cpus werden halt alte immer um einiges schlagen.


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GeForce GTX295 SLI erreicht über 32K im 3DMark Vantage*

36K im 3DMark wow! Freu mich schon wen ich an 10 ran komme.


----------



## push@max (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GeForce GTX295 SLI erreicht über 32K im 3DMark Vantage*

Ich hab noch kein einziges Mal den Vantage laufen lassen...mal sehen wie viel Punkte ich hab.


----------



## RomeoJ (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GeForce GTX295 SLI erreicht über 32K im 3DMark Vantage*

32k...hammer..das mal eien Hausnummer..

Ich bin ja mal auf die GTX285 und deren sogenannten 10% Leistungszuwachs gespannt..


Die interressiert mich eher, als eine multi GPU GraKa...


----------



## push@max (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GeForce GTX295 SLI erreicht über 32K im 3DMark Vantage*

Ich finde die Preise allerdings etwas hoch, 399$ für die GTX285 und 499$ für die GTX295.

Da ist man wieder deutlich teuerer als ATI.


----------



## roadgecko (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GeForce GTX295 SLI erreicht über 32K im 3DMark Vantage*



push@max schrieb:


> Ich finde die Preise allerdings etwas hoch, 399$ für die GTX285 und 499$ für die GTX295.
> 
> Da ist man wieder deutlich teuerer als ATI.



Ich glaube ende 2009 steht ein neuer Rechner an. Villeicht kommt ja ne 295 GTX rein ? 

Aber wer weis was da noch kommt


----------



## push@max (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GeForce GTX295 SLI erreicht über 32K im 3DMark Vantage*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich glaube ende 2009 steht ein neuer Rechner an. Villeicht kommt ja ne 295 GTX rein ?
> 
> Aber wer weis was da noch kommt



Genau vor einem Jahr stand der Release der 9800GX2 bevor, ein Jahr später sieht man ja, wie weit man wieder ist - eine einzelne Karte ist schneller.

Nächsten Dezember werden sicherlich die komplett neuen Chips von ATI und Nvidia wieder die Leistung einer DualGPU-Karte überbieten.


----------



## msix38 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: GeForce GTX295 SLI erreicht über 32K im 3DMark Vantage*



xTc schrieb:


> *Nachdem Nvidia die Spezifkationen zur neuen Dual-GPU-Karte bekannt gegeben hat, tauchen immer mehr neue Benchmarks in Netz auf. Diesmal fanden 3DMark Vantage-Ergebnisse eines SLI-Gespanns  aus zwei GTX295 den Weg ins Netz.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puuuhh 32K, das sind das 4-fache von mir


----------

